# Coconut oil question?



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

What do you use it for? Do you use it like a supplement for fish oil? Is it to help with allergies and skin issues or does it have other purposes?

Thanks,
Stephanie


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Stephanie! I used to give my chi's fish oil daily but it made Lola vomit, so I started giving coconut oil I stead for skin, coat, and allergies. I don't give it daily tho, just every few days. I take one of the sojo bones and dip it in there so they get it as a treat.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I just put some on my finger and let Chloe lick it off a few times a week. We also give salmon oil. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh and Chloe doesn't have allergies. I give it just for a healthy coat. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

I alternate between Coconut Oil and Olive Oil.
Wanting to get some Hempseed Oil. A pet nutritionist
told me its the Best to use for an animal. (dog)
Try to use only Organic Oils.
My pet nutristionist also informed me that animals (dogs)
systems CANNOT simulate Fish Oil. So I haven't used it in
a longgg time. Some may disagree with that, and I don't want
to start a controversy here (lol..) but that is what
I was told. So to try to be on the safe side I go with it.

Coconut Oil can be used to help clear Toxins out of the
dogs system. So it is a Detoxer.
Blessings.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the info ladies. I think I am going to add a bit to his diet routine and see if I notice a difference. 

Is this a good type of the coconut oil to get and is this a fair price?
Trader Joe's


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

stephanie.f8291 said:


> Thanks for all the info ladies. I think I am going to add a bit to his diet routine and see if I notice a difference.
> 
> Is this a good type of the coconut oil to get and is this a fair price?
> Trader Joe's


The link isn't working for me. I spent $10 on the one I bought. It's organic and in a glass jar the size of a standard mason jar.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry about the link. It is pure virgin organic coconut oil. In a glass mason jar. That is what I am looking for? The rest I can figure out I think.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

If you have a Trader Joes nearby, they have it for $5.50 for a 16oz jar. 

When all else fails, there's always Amazon!

But you are most likely to find it in the natural foods section of a grocery store.g


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh yes, I love trader Joe's. I do a lot of shopping there for stuff like this. It is always cheaper than any place else.


----------

